# Fund Raising Ideas



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

My 1st thought was for her to move her business to a different facility. But that isn't what you aksed so here are some ideas.
Most boarding facilities do not have electric between paddocks and it works fine. Maybe you should rearrange the ponies so they will not ruin things or stronger boards seperating them.

Renting out the arena(indoor) for some weekend clinics. In my area that is about 200.00 per day. 
Donations of tack and having a tack sale. Bale sale. Garage sale.

If I were the property owner I would not supply electric fencing nor would I put in a round pen. That should be the tenants responsibility. You could easily do a portable one. I found sand free whehn they were doing some road construction in my area, I just stopped and asked as they pay to get rid of it they gladly delivered it to me at no cost.

I would however pressure her about a proper restroom


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks  The electricity for fencing is not really a problem but it would be nice to have power for other things like security lights. There has been a substantial amount of crime in the last few months and they have targeted tack rooms. It also causes a problem when there are shows because we have to get a generator. 

We havent asked the owner to pay for the actual fencing, just to have the elctricity connection put in so we can run an account and do the fencing. And the round pen is something we havent asked for, I meant it would be nice to help the BO put it up. And in the process is benefits us because we need it. 

The loo is a big problem  She cant rent out the place without it legally. 

Unfortunately finding new premises is not an option at this point


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

How can u do anything wo electric?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

fundraising... hmmm

- could do a dessert sale stand at a show (with proper approval ofcourse) or at some event near yoru area
- if you do your own show
- see if anyone /or compsny will donate tack, riding gear, bags, hats etc to either raffle off of sell... i would do the more expensive stuff via raffle to encourage more people to buy a raffle as i think that usually has a betteroutcome price wise..
- talk to lumber yards, costruction workers, landscapers, electricians etc.. to see if they ever need to get ride of lumber, sand, gravel, bushes, blah blah that you have a place for it where they can dump it for free... get bo approval first of course..
damaged lumber like warped wood usually either gets tossed or discounted...just because its warped doesn't mean it can't be used for fencing etc.. 
sand for arena space, gravel to put in where it is generally muddy or to make walk ways nicer
bushes, plants landscapers need to get rid of bc clients dont want them anymore or something will give away or discount it as well for sale to make it more visually appealing etc..
ummm what else lights and bathroom i would get everyone to start hounding for that to be done.. if its illegal why doesnt bo take this up with a lawyer so they can get a better/faster outcome

if you really need electric then have the bo talk with an electriciam your going to want wires/cables run underground to outlets above ground... this is where talking to an electrian gets helpful.. sometimes they have excess stuff from previosu jobs that they can part with ete etc...

goodluck its very nice of you to try to help your bo out


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

Exactly, very little can be done without the basics like electricity! It's not like we are asking the owner to pay the bill every month, just install it! and the loo  Sometimes if you want things done properly (or at all) you have to do it yourself!

I have started to ask around with people I know who could help. My boyfriend's uncle runs a plant hire company that often needs to dump sand so he has said when he has a site nearby he is happy to use the place to dump it. We will wait until he has the correct type of sand of course! 

Lawyers...well they cost money  

Thanks for all the good ideas, I am going to see if I can get this going


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Hmm...

-Silent auction/tack sale

-You might find folks to trade work/riding time with. I got my pond dug for free with exchanging services, I trained a horse for him & he didn't charge me anything for my pond but cost of diesel for his equipment. Plus it gave me a lot of excess dirt to fill other low spots around the farm. Maybe you could find an electrician with a daughter that would like lessons  

-What about a camping/chemical toilet? I don't have a bathroom in my barn (I don't have boarders though) but we do have an outhouse by the pond that has a chemical toilet. Cheap to maintain, no need for running water or electricity. There is a little bit of cost in the chemicals & decomposible t.p. but nowhere near what it would cost for the utilities of a regular restroom. 

-As others mentioned, open arena days. Charge per hour for arena use. Many don't have access to an indoor. I have a few folks that come ride with me during the winter and pay to use my indoor. Those same folks then pay to use the outdoor during warm weather.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I second the portable outhouse idea, they are not great but are better then nothing. My parents neighbor has a rather large farm and uses portable outhouses for the hands. He's charged $10/each to get pumped and new water put in once a month.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

^Mine isn't like a porta-potty. It's permanent. We built an outhouse out of 100+year old barn siding (it's really pretty & rustic looking) and built a bench inside and then we have one of these. 









Don't have to pay to rent that way & you can get chemicals that are septic safe to dump at home in your septic or you can take to a campground & dump at their waste station. It's pretty handy.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

you keep saying it is illegal to not have a bathroom, so report it to the local authorities instead of a forum.
I wouldnt pay to put improvements on someone else's propriety. Why should this lazy person get free upgrades ?
I'd hold the fund raiser, then pocket the money and look for another place.


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

That is true, I will suggest she reports it. It gets unfair for her when she pays her rent but the owner doesnt keep their end of the bargain. I told her from now on to get any promises put in writing and signed.


----------

